# Chemical pregnancy/mc... how long for levels to drop



## L.E.

I think I had a chemical pregnancy (ever so faint bfp on the 7th and then other positives following)... I started spotting at 12 dpo and started bleeding at 13 dpo, picked up to heavy bleeding with clots, was extra heavy with clots at 14 dpo, then earlier today (Sunday), it eased up, and is now to spotting... I told myself I would test again when I stopped bleeding to be sure, but decided to test since my bleeding went to spotting much quicker than I expected. Anyway, I still have a faint (but there and about equal to 2 days ago when I last tested) line. 

Since the line wasn't dark to begin with (since I wasn't far along), when would I expect the test to be negative again?????? I suspected that Saturday was the day everything was "Flushed out" as it was the heaviest day, and I thought for sure my test would be negative tonight.


----------



## L.E.

The scan makes all the lines look darker but my camera stinks at picking up the light lines... but here is the scanned in version of my tests... I can't say if they're any darker than 2 days ago, but they show up better scanned in than the others did.... My doc drew blood on me Monday so we'll see what that showed.. Maybe she'll draw more tomorrow too. I hope so. I just want to know. I thought for sure my tests would be negative tonight. The single test is from Thursday morning and the double test was from late night tonight (Sun).
 



Attached Files:







2-13 mid and 2 am_0001.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 62









2-9 a.m._0001.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 48


----------



## honeycheeks

Sorry about your chemical..levels would anyways be dropping, and the only way to know for sure whether all hCG has been flushed out is only a blood test.


----------



## Bean66

Errrrm your lines got darker? It's possible you aren't out. Was the bleeding very heavy? As heavy as your normal AF?


----------



## L.E.

The bleeding was very very heavy with clots for 2 days and now I'm spotting is all... It was very strange how quickly it eased up after being so heavy... We'll see if it stops completely or picks up again. The thing is that it's about the same darkness as 2 days ago... so I would think it would have either gotten lighter (most likely thing) or darker and not stayed the same??!! I don't have a scan from 2 days ago to show but the actual tests are pretty much the same in person.


----------



## Bean66

Only time will tell. Sorry if it is a chemical.

It takes a whole for the HCG to get into the urine so you can have a negative blood test and still get +urine tests. You may just have HCG left in your system.

Keep us posted. Will keep my fingers crossed for a miracle.


----------



## L.E.

Thanks. I'm going to see if my doc will do another blood draw tomorrow if my Friday results were positive. I've gone through so many hpts, it's ridiculous.


----------



## samanthax

Aww! bless, chin up.. ill be thinking off you *hugs* keep us posted xxx


----------



## Biscuitbaby

Sorry I dont have much advice but just wanted to leave you :hugs: x


----------



## s2702

When I had my chemical mc last year I had 2 days of heavy bleedy (clots etc - sorry tmi) and then about 5 days of normal af like bleedy which gradually decreased. I think just like with anything else though, each woman's body will handle things differently. If you are having a chemical then I'm really really sorry for you and I send you a great bif :hug: but for the time being I'll keep my FX for you that there's still a little miracle to be realised for you :)

:dust:


----------



## L.E.

Thanks. I got my blood results from Friday and they were 6 which only adds to my confusion. If they were 6, how was I getting positives, and if I m/c, why wouldn't I have been back down to negative by last night (2 days after it was 6 on bloods)? Now I just wait some more. I had gotten over it for the most part (as much as you can) and now I'm back to the unknown. My mom said I shouldn't buy anymore tests and just wait the 2 days but I'd like to see them get darker or go negative before then so I can just know for sure. I'm telling myself not to get my hopes up but it's hard.


----------



## ttctj

I am in the exact same position as you. Last week, I just knew I was pregnant. Instinct. I took a test on Saturday, and got a BFP. Tested with two different brands. Both BFP. I has happy but cautious. I told my mum how happy I was but I remember saying that I wasn't confident. Instinct again...

Saturday night I started to bleed and at 3am ended up int he ER with bad cramping. My beta HCG was at 15 and I was told that it was likely a miscarriage. I asked if I could take a valium and go home to bed and they said no because the pregnancy may still be viable and that I should go for an ultrasound in a week or two just to check.

Now, my instinct says I'm not pregnant. It's gone. I just know. So I did a test again this morning and got a BFP. I was hoping it would confirm my instinct and come back negative, just so I can put this behind me. But there is a definite line. Maybe a little darker than Saturday, but about the same I think. 

I think it must just take time for the HCG to level out to 0. But I am confused now. That is what brought me here, looking for answers.

Anyway, it made me feel better knowing that someone else out there is waiting in the same position as me...not knowing what is going on. Do you have any gut feelings about this sort of stuff? It seems when I am pregnant my instincts are highly attuned! Never at any other time. 

Fingers crossed for you. I hope yours works out.


----------



## L.E.

I had resolved myself to my bean being gone, but most things I have read about chemicals points to hcg tests being negative before or right after the bleeding. It's not like the levels were high to begin with, so I'm still assuming my bean is gone, but I just don't get the results.... Keep me updated and I'll keep this updated. It all makes me feel like I'm crazy.


----------



## Camlet

Hi I'm sorry you are both going through all this :hugs: I dont know very much about chemicals but I do know it can take a while for your levels to drop with a mc but also that it is possible to have a bleed in early pregnancy & still have a healthy baby at the end! Ttcj I had a mmc 6 weeks ago & I'm going to be honest I did have a gut instinct something was wrong but after seeing a healthy heart beat at 7 weeks I convinced myself I was just being paranoid only to find out at my 12 week scan my baby had died the day after my last scan :( sorry to be a downer but in my case I should have listened to my instinct as for me its normally always right! It also took 2 weeks for my levels to go back down to normal & get a negative pregnancy test. I really hope this is not the case for you ladies though as nobody deserves to go through the heartbreak a mc/chemical brings! Lots of :hugs: for you both! xx


----------



## Scout

I've had 2 chemicals and with one of mine it took almost a week to get a negative hpt after the bleeding and with the other it took almost 2 weeks, but that may be more of a m/c situation, I'm not sure, just cos I didn't start bleeding until a week after AF was due so my hcg had got up to 300 something. My ob said it was chemical and it was a lot earlier than my other 3 m/c's, so I don't know. I do hope it turns out good and is not a chemical. Only time will tell. Just hope the doctor calls with good news and your levels go up. take care, and if this is a chemical, I'm really sorry.


----------



## ttctj

Scout do you know how long you should wait (if at all) after a chemical pregnancy before you can try again. Did your doctor give you advice? There is so much conflicting advice I'm not sure what to think. A good friend of mine had a chemical and was pregnant again a few weeks later.... with twins!

I really don't want to wait if I don't have to, but not sure what I should do.


----------



## emandnige

Hi im really sorry to hear about what you've been through i also had a mc a couple of weeks ago when i had my bloods done doctor phoned and said he was sorry but it was bad news my levels were only 47 and i was about 4 weeks or something, i didnt go back for more tests as my body dealt with everything, i also didnt want to keep testing as i didnt want to see a bfn.. so i just told myself it was af and get on with things, 

me and my parter are trying again straight away, well half heartedly anyway as we dont want to get our hopes up, so i guess we are ntnp as we are bd'ing and not using anything...
i heard people say your are really fertile after a mc..

this doesnt help at all but good luck with everything


----------



## L.E.

I tested again yesterday and with good fmu today and my line is still visible but I think today's is lighter than yesterdays. I have no idea why I'm still showing faint lines. I believe my bean is gone, but I don't understand how such a low level to begin with is taking so long to leave my body. I'm not buying any more hpts for this one... just going to have my final blood draw tomorrow. :/


----------



## lisap2008

I have had 2 chemicals and my tests were only faint positive 2-3 days then faded to negative. I would consider yourself pregnant still till the tests fade to negative. :hugs:


----------



## ttctj

I was talking to my husband last night about my positive HPT from yesterday and he said he remembers the doctor in the ER telling me it would take about a week for my HCG to go back down and that doing HPTs will just confuse me. 

Glad hubby remembered because I was starting to get confused. Last night I laid awake worrying that they might find something on my scan next week. Sounds crazy doesn't it? Most women would want something on the scan. But I really just want this whole ordeal to be over. I just know I've lost the bean now, so if they find a sac, I just know that is all it will be. But then they'll make me wait weeks again for another ultrasound, all the time worrying.... and to find nothing. See how I've gone over this in my mind. I just want it to be over! As if the two week wait isn't bad enough. You finally get that BFP, and now I'm waiting again for the BFN. Not fair.


----------



## L.E.

Just now, to put my mind at ease, I took a digital that I had left. I wanted to keep it for when I had a sticky bean, but I don't want to keep spending all day looking this up... So it says "Not Pregnant"... Whatever little bit is still in my urine, isn't enough to turn a digital positive. I still don't understand why 6 units is taking so long to leave, but oh well. I'm still getting my bloodwork done tomorrow for definite confirmation. I didn't think a chemical pregnancy would be such a long drawn-out process. :(


----------



## Bean66

Sorry about the chemical. If you read pleonastic it explains how you can have a negative blood test before a negative urine test. The urine levels are a few days behind the blood levels.

https://www.peeonastick.com/falsepos.html

Sorry again. Hope you get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## L.E.

Thanks for replying Bean66. For whatever reason, my urine is waaaay behind my blood. Level of 6 on Friday and still showing on FRER 4 days later. It is what it is though and I'll be leaving soon for my confirming blood draw. :/


----------



## ttctj

HOw did you go L.E? How long until you get your results? I'm guessing you are in the States? You seem to post when I am asleep! I am in Australia.


----------



## samanthax

goodluck! xx


----------



## ttctj

I just did another HPT and was relieved to see it fading. Still BFP, but very faint now. Hopefully it will be negative in a couple of days. So sad that I am hoping for a BFN. :(


----------



## L.E.

Me too ttcj....but I got my labs back from yesterday and the hcg level is under 5 now, so I know for sure it was a chemical and can try again ASAP.


----------



## L.E.

LOL just saw your other post...yes I'm in the U.S.


----------



## ttctj

I have an ultrasound on Wednesday to check everything is cleared out. Hopefully I'll get the all clear to try again. My doctor told me I should wait one cylce before trying again, but I think we're going to ignore her advice! I don't want to wait, and from what I've read we should be fine. I'm actually feeling really optimistic about it. I've got a good feeling that next ovulation will be the egg that wins! :)


----------



## L.E.

Well my doc hasn't talked to me at all... just had to deal with nurses and the lab. I guess since I didn't make an appt, the doc may not even know, just the nurses. I'm surely not waiting to try again. As long as everything is cleared out, there shouldn't be a reason not to try. Someone who hadn't tested early wouldn't have even known, and they wouldn't have to wait. I'm taking my bleeding I had as CD1 because it came on the exact day I was expecting my period and lasted about 5-6 days total. The first month I ovulated (Provera used to induce a period that cycle) I ovulated around CD50, last month was about CD26-27, so I'm hoping for more like CD15 this month. Today is CD8 so we'll see. Good luck to you, ttctj!!


----------

